# New episode of the Big Scary Show is up! (Angus Scrimm, David Prowse and more)



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

The Big Scary Show is going to Midwest Haunter’s Convention so you don’t have too!!

We have emptied the studios to travel by plane, bus, and car.

The Roundtable of Terror is likely happening at this very moment with a few haunters gathered around to discuss a trending topic over a beverage or three, and great sound bites will be had all weekend.

Did you think we were going to give you a break from having to look over your shoulder? Of course not!

While the guys are out in Columbus you get a brand new episode!

Badger digs up some Hollywood icons that stand a head above the rest with interviews with Angus Scrimm, The Tall Man himself, actor Chris Sarandon, and David ‘Darth Vader’ Prowse.

A fresh Deadline News segment comes at you along with Storm ranting about new zombie origins in the Haunt Minute.

Jerry is serving up some kicking music to keep you scary, and the Unknown Scare-Actor has pulled together a ton of fun shout outs to get you off guard before you Face Your Fears.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

